
Show HN: Faqt – a lightweight, knowledge base (now for teams) - siavosh
https://faqt.co/
======
siavosh
Co-founder here: we posted an individual version of Faqt on HN about a year
ago, and we got a lot of great feedback. Chief among them was a collaborative
version of the app. After a whole bunch of iterations and a few hundred beta
users, we're happy to announce the team version. Let me know if you have any
questions!

